# Bone meal supplement?



## JohnnyK (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello and good morning! I'm new to raw feeding, I've done some research and so far have found raw feeding to be very beneficial to my 4 month old. I started feeding raw 5 days ago. I've been feeding chicken leg quarters, at first pup was hesitant to eat it whole so I grind them up. According to my math, she has to get 1 pound of meat .2 of bone and organ each meal, she eats twice a day. Now we're just starting so she is only getting the chicken legs and yogurt. My question is can I supplement bone meal and just buy ground chicken? Also, in about another week I'll introduce turkey and turkey neck, then the week following with organs like beef heart and tripe. With this diet she still seems very hungry, always going back to her empty bowl licking it. I think I might do 3 lbs total daily. My goal is ground chicken in the morning, and ground turkey with a turkey neck at night. But will just the neck be fine or should I supplement with bone meal? Thank you in advance! This community has been so wonderful to me thus far!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

What I worry about with switching a puppy is the amount of time it takes to add the different pieces to the diet, trying to figure out what, how much, do they tolerate it. Do I supplement? I'm more comfortable feeding a complete commercial raw, or one of the dehydrated raw diets as a puppy. Then substituting in the leg quarters, etc... and fading out the commercial over a fair amount of time once I've seen them tolerate all the ingredients of a complete raw diet. An adult, I don't worry like that, but a puppy, I don't want them missing out on the nutrition they need.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't screw around with growing puppies. Just feed a commercial raw until they are an adult.

Not all bone meal supplements are equal. Read Monica Segal's page, facebook and K9Kitchen Facebook for more info.


----------



## thong1234 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Mr. i m just starting to feed my 3 month old pup raw. Can i give chicken feet? or what kinda bones can i feed to her. Thanks in advance.


----------

